# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Забавные новости на русском. Funny news in Russian

## Medved

Интересные и Забавные Новости. Курьезы и смешные случаи. Необычные и прикольные рассказы. // Интересные и Забавные Новости (c) АгАртИ

----------


## Eledhwen

“HOBOSTI”

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Кошки угрожают России...

 Давно уставлено и доказано наукой, что всякий раз, кодга ты мастурбируешь, Бог убивает котёнка. 
Значит, решение в руках Бога -- и в твоих руках!  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

У них еще полно подобных сюжетов. )) Кстати, я считаю это показательным.

----------


## pushvv

2734_134001865782.jpg
мимими =^.^=

----------


## Throbert McGee

> мимими =^.^=

 Aha, thanks!  
I thought maybe "мимими" was the same thing as "LOLcat" or "I can haz cheezburger", but I see it's slightly different (no captions). 
 However, the "вызывание рвоты" effect is rather similar...

----------


## pushvv

6838278_460s.jpg

----------


## pushvv

bFh9euuUIB8.jpg

----------


## pushvv

Не то чтобы новость, но я, почему-то, раньше не знал подробностей. 
Занятная, однако, статья. http://www.staropomor.ru/posl.vrem(5...hutejshij.html

----------

